# HELP MY RAT ESCAPED - safe return!!!



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

My littlest sweetest rat escaped about an hour ago, they figured out how to open the cage door. Everyone else was still there though. I searched my room, picked up everything off of the floor, checked my drawers and set a live squirrel trap in my room. I used peanut butter as a bait. I also tried to see if my dogs could smell her out but they were more interested in the peanut butter in the trap.

I don't know what to do my little baby rat is gone. HELP HELP please


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*

Are there any treats she likes? My rats will usually come running if they hear the treat bag wiggling around.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*

I've had that happen.... just make SURE she can't get out of the room and wait. 

I had to wait 4 DAYS 8O before my escapy got hungry/thirsty enough to walk right up to me look up and I swear she was saying "Hi mom! Did you miss me? Where's my lunch?" lol


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*

The door to my room was open for a while before I noticed. I also have a walk in closet that is literally full of crap, but I still moved everything around and listened for her. I just don't know what more to do. If my dog Ed finds her before I do, he will eat her.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*

8O  I sure hope that doesn't happen!!! Wait and at night stay up as late as you can sitting on the floor with the cage next to you and that will/should help!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*

*holds breath*


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*

isn't peanut butter BAD for rats?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*



renay said:


> isn't peanut butter BAD for rats?


They can choke on it, yes.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*

I'd put a fresh fruit or a veggie in there instead.. Mine love carrots, try that!


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: HELP MY RAT ESCAPED*

Just stay calm and don't panic. Peanut butter is a good treat because it smells strong, but if I were you I'd water it down. Like Forensic said, they can choke on it.

Keep your dog with you, or keep your eye on him. If you notice him sniffing around or curious of something, get to it before he does.

Rats can get into absolutely anything, and they can be completely silent when they are hiding. It's what they are known for. My first girl hid under a shirt in my dresser during free-range time once and I couldn't find her for ages. 

If there is no way for her to get out of the house, you will find her and she will be fine. Rats are very resourceful creatures and they are good at taking care of themselves.


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

*SAFE RETURN!*

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Squee came back!

I was cleaning out my closet and I found some rat poo. I rearranged a bunch of stuff but to no avail. Then I heard some noise come from my closet and I moved the trap into my closet. I stuck some rat food and a strawberry in the peanut butter. 

side note: I know peanut butter is bad, it's just the best thing to use in this sort of trap, they have to step on a little platform which closes the door. It was also _really _important I found her before my dog ate her. Stupid malamutes. 

This afternoon she was there, climbing all over the ceiling of the trap and looking kind of angry that her escape had been thwarted. She is hungry, thirsty and a little rough around the edges, but otherwise fine. I'm so glad she didn't find the hole in my closet floor and climb into the walls, which are full of DeCon packets.

Yay, she's home!
   

Thank you muchly for your support. I'm so happy she came back.









She's so little still I don't know what I would have done if I couldn't find her.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awww, im so glad ur baby is back safe and sound


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats!! Disaster averted. Those humane traps are a real lifesaver


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

yay i'm so happy your found her!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: SAFE RETURN!*

I'm glade you got her back so soon and in fair condition.



silverynitrate said:


> Stupid malamutes.


You really shouldn't say that. It's their nature to go after small prey just like a cat. You wouldn't go around saying your cat is stupid for hunting small animals and birds would you?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: SAFE RETURN!*



Sky14 said:


> You really shouldn't say that. It's their nature to go after small prey just like a cat. You wouldn't go around saying your cat is stupid for hunting small animals and birds would you?


You would when you were worried to death about your small animal or bird.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*I* would not!! :evil: 

I might say something like "Darn that cat's hunting instincts!" But I would NEVER call ANY of my pets stupid for doing something that's in their nature!!!

I might call them stupid if they did something stupid like get stuck somewhere or somthing... but never for doing something that's in their nature.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> *I* would not!! :evil:
> 
> I might say something like "Darn that cat's hunting instincts!" But I would NEVER call ANY of my pets stupid for doing something that's in their nature!!!
> 
> I might call them stupid if they did something stupid like get stuck somewhere or somthing... but never for doing something that's in their nature.


Heh, I think that was implied in her statement.

Unless her dogs really are stupid. :lol: Mine is, she's been known to run into the screen door. Twice.


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

I love my dog, but he _is _ stupid.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> I love my dog, but he is stupid.


{{{insert sexist dig here}}} LOL.............I'm kidding for any male members who read this lol


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

you cant get stupider than my doggy but i love him for it, say theres a moth outside he will try 2 run and get it thu the glass door even tho its closed! if a leaf blows past in the gardern hes out there growling and barking at it also the same if an airoplane goes over but if a person comes in the garden he smothers them in kisses so not much of a gard dog unless u dont want leaves in ur garden hehe


----------

